# Preg Test



## kitkatcoder (May 21, 2012)

Painmangement doctor wants to know if he can bill for pregnancy test that he performs to patients before he does the pain mangement procedure in his office...

Has anyone done this?  If so what do you use?


----------



## dwaldman (May 21, 2012)

V72.41 Special investigations and examinations; pregnancy examination or test; pregnancy examination or test, negative result 

81025 Urine pregnancy test, by visual color comparison methods  


http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/downloads//MM7795.pdf

CPT codes: 81002, 81025, 82270, 82272, 82962, 83026, 84830, 85013, and 85651) do not require a QW modifier to be recognized as a waived test.

1. Need a documented order for test or update order form to include this as a selection for the physician

2. Need create an in office form to document results with potential physician signature verifing  the results were reviewed in case need to provide documentation


----------

